# File read/write bzw. ändern



## mirko_S (14. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab ein kleines Problem bei dem ich eure Hilfe bräuchte:
Ich muss die ersten paar Bytes einer Datei auf gültige Zeichen überprüfen. Wenn das erste oder zweite Zeichen ein "<" ist brauch ich nichts weiter machen und das PGM kann ich beenden. Wenn ich aber andere Zeichen da feststelle, muss ich alles bis zum ersten vorkommen von "<" löschen.

Was ich vermeiden möchte ist das ich die Datei Zeilenweise einlesen und dann Zeilen oderZ eichen weise wieder ausgeben, einfach wegen der Performance, denn die Datei kann bis zu 1GB groß sein.

Ich stelle mir das so vor das ich gezielt die ersten Bytes löschen kann.

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das Problem auf eine elegante Art lösen kann.

Zum Verständnis: Ich möchte alle Zeichen einer XML Datei vor dem Prolog löschen, da sie vom SAX Parser als Fehler (Content not allowed in Prolog) angemeckert werden.


Danke Mirko


----------

